# What to do with Frozen Grape Tomatoes?



## larry_stewart (Apr 1, 2013)

So last fall, had a bumper crop of grape tomatoes.  At the time I did everything I possibly could do, but was still left with a couple of hundred ripe tomatoes.  I didnt want to let them rot, and was pressed for time ( going out of state for a week).  So I figured I'd freeze them, and figure out what to do with them later on.  Well, 6 months later, I have a few hundred frozen grape tomatoes, and still no thoughts. 

Any suggestions that are worth the effort??

Worst case scenario, is I can feed them to the chickens.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2013)

The tomatoes are going to be texture compromised from freezing and thawing.

You could make a Mexican salsa or a basic tomato sauce you could can or freeze for later use.  Actually, any use where the tomatoes are cooked as part of the recipe would be fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2013)

I froze some last year as well, I've been using them up a handful at a time in soups and stews.  Just the two of us so a handful works.  If I remember I get a few out for an addition to my morning eggs.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 1, 2013)

We make these ...
http://www.marthastewart.com/339803/frozen-bloody-marys

They're fun because you don't need to use the liquor if you don't want to.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 1, 2013)

This has my vote.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2013)

JMediger said:


> We make these ...
> http://www.marthastewart.com/339803/frozen-bloody-marys
> 
> They're fun because you don't need to use the liquor if you don't want to.


I love it.

No booze and it's called a Virgin Mary or a Bloody Shame.  I'm actually a big fan. I drink them in bars when I don't want booze. I seldom want a soda.

With tequila, it's a Bloody Maria, yum.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 1, 2013)

pacanis said:


> This has my vote.


I shoulda known...


----------



## buckytom (Apr 1, 2013)

damn, martha kinda stole my recipe. 

i wouldn't doubt that one of her sycophants found it amd posted it as martha's. i'm sure that i can prove that i posted it befor she has, with no accreditation on her part. of course. (lol, not that i didn't steal it from my neighbors...)

skin the little suckers as best you can, the soak in vodka overnight in the fridge.
next, soak in worcestershire sauce for a bit, then serve with grated hotseradish, a splash of tobasco, and celery with a vodka shooter.

another thing that i predicted was that as soon as high def video was the norm, martha would go away. there's only so much filters (in the old days vaseline or stockings that you can put on a camera lens) to soften the resolution.  and martha was infamous in the tv biz for being very vain. 

believe me, i remember her shows from our studio on 58th and central park. << shudder>>


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 2, 2013)

Tomato basil sorbet, makes for a nice summer snack. 

Puree them, pour into ice cube trays to keep your bloody marys cold. . . or use to help finish pan sauces.

Put them in a paint ball gun, that will keep kids off the lawn.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 2, 2013)

You could make tomato jam or chutney.


----------



## Zereh (Apr 2, 2013)

I'd let them thaw and then roast them with some unpeeled garlic cloves, kosher salt and a generous glug of olive oil. Use with pasta, cous cous, over eggs, etc.


----------



## menumaker (Apr 2, 2013)

Snip is right,
 I make that but also add chilli flakes for the best tomato/chilli jam ever. Great for giving as gifts as well.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 2, 2013)

larry_stewart said:


> So last fall, had a bumper crop of grape tomatoes. At the time I did everything I possibly could do, but was still left with a couple of hundred ripe tomatoes. I didnt want to let them rot, and was pressed for time ( going out of state for a week). So I figured I'd freeze them, and figure out what to do with them later on. Well, 6 months later, I have *a few hundred frozen grape tomatoes*, and still no thoughts.
> 
> Any suggestions that are worth the effort??
> 
> Worst case scenario, is I can feed them to the chickens.


 
Tomato sauce. Put the grape tomatoes in the microwave, and the skins should slide right off. Tomato soup or (roasted tomato) Romesco sauce, is another way to go.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 2, 2013)

Chilled tomato soup w/ a splash of vodka, and topped with fresh crab or shrimp is another goody.

Also, take a look a Mark Bittman's Tomato Jam:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/20/dining/20mini.html?_r=0


----------

